# I need a successful Mead Maker



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

I need a successful Mead Maker to present a workshop on mead making at the HAS meeting Edwardsville IL on 7th to the 9th of July.

If you are willing and able please contact me.


Rob Mountain, HAS 2005, Vice President.

[email protected]

502 597 6580

Thank you.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Rob,

Consider posting also to the Mead Lover's Digest if you don't get any luck here; finding peopl in a specific area can be challenging.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

Try the gotmead forum as well. You'll get a faster response there. I know there are some people from IL on there.

http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm pretty close to Edwardsville, but I'm not a very seasoned meadmaker. Most of what I know is academic knowledge, not acquired knowledge. Ben's been helping me get my system down in the last few days.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I would try to contact the following meadery. An engaging speaker that spoke at a NC meeting years ago. http://www.desidew.com/


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks all. I have someone who has kindly agreed to present at the HAS 2005 meeting.

Rob Mountain


----------

